# Fekking International Schedulers



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I know, they said, let's put the two Scotland Internationals on the same day - better yet, let's have them both kick off at the same time. [smiley=hanged.gif]

Well ya fekkers, it didn't work cos I watched both games despite your best efforts! SONY I love you!!! [smiley=iloveyou.gif]

Now in celebration mode having actually won both games to boot! [smiley=cheers.gif]

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/brett/hpim0324.jpg


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

erk - I did not even know about the fittie......oh well.......but atleast we won something


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BTW










Cheers


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

And it was great that Dundee's Lee Wilkie got the winner. That should increase his value somewhat, although as a centre half, I dont know why Vogts played him at right back and how he ended up in the centre forward position to notch his goal.

The again, I don't suppose it matters one little bit as the game went in Scotland's favour.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Bit of a white top you've got on the Brett. Sure you're not really English?

Didn't see any of the Scotland game, but England were bloody awful, as usual.

How did you get that on your TV. It looks the same sort as mine. BUt probably isn't


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Bit of a white top you've got on the Brett. Sure you're not really English?
> 
> Didn't see any of the Scotland game, but England were bloody awful, as usual.
> 
> How did you get that on your TV. It looks the same sort as mine. BUt probably isn't


Don't understand the white top reference? ??? I know I am not English - proud to say not a drop of English blood in me so there 

Anyway, I have a Sony widescreen TV and this is one of the options. It is useful when you are trying to keep an eye on a footy game but the missus wants to watch something else. That and when you get two internationals involving your country at the same poxy time!

As far as the rugby was concerned, Italy were unlucky. Scotland had a pretty dire game (and championship) but got the result. The Iceland game was a "must win" as far as I am concerned, and whilst not pretty, the result was the right one too.

Now where is my Irish rugby jersey for tomorrow, I have it somewhere..... ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Yup - Ireland for the title. Though it will be a hard game.

I pitty poor Wales - they played really well today untill the Forgs scored that 1st try around the 30 min mark.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Oh - btw Vagman - spot on sig pic ( Dunno if I have said that already - If I have I am sorry <burp>)
:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Don't understand the white top reference? Â ??? I know I am not English - proud to say not a drop of English blood in me so there Â


Ah - just sussed the white top reference - my reflection....well the Scotland rugby team played in white today....case dismissed...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Yup - Ireland for the title. Though
> 
> it will be a hard game.
> 
> I pitty poor Wales - they played really well today untill the Forgs scored that 1st try around the 30 min mark.


Been delighted by all the results - although that wooden spoon really belongs up North  Perhaps we could have two spoons next year.

You maight have seen a different game to me - 'cos I saw Wales get a chancey early try, cock up tha conversion and then saw France all over them for tha following 60 minutes.

Nothing pleases me more than seeing Scotland and Wales lose. Well except Ireland...............

I'll always supprt Italy or France over the rest ;D ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

The only match that we can hold our heads up about is the Irish match last week.. bloody drop goal, should've been a penalty to us. Talk about the luck of the Irish!!

Still, we kick Azerb's arse last night.. 4-0!! Sweet..

At the moment I would REALLY love to see Wales v England at footie, I recon we'd have it you know..


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

4 goals against WHO???


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> Yup - Ireland for the title. Though it will be a hard game.


Yup ..... spot on (except for the result) .... I don't think the Irish have ever had a harder game ;D


----------

